
FanLib - How not to launch a startup - nostrademons
http://icarusancalion.livejournal.com/626928.html?#cutid1
======
nostrademons
A few other articles on the subject have also appeared lately:

<http://community.livejournal.com/fandom_lawyers/34651.html?mode=reply>

<http://community.livejournal.com/metafandom/>

